# tape, bed and sand on commercial jobs in dallas, tx



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2011)

basically what the title says, i just need an estimate so i know whether or not the job is being priced right.
How much is usually charged per square foot on commercial jobs in dallas, texas


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

